# When can i add shrimp?



## jrsticks (Mar 11, 2011)

I just set up my tank 2 days ago and planted it today. When can i add shrimp? The tank is a Fluval EBI shrimp tank 7.8 GAL.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

jrsticks said:


> I just set up my tank 2 days ago and planted it today. When can i add shrimp? The tank is a Fluval EBI shrimp tank 7.8 GAL.


At least 2-3 weeks to let it cycle

What type of shrimp


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

You will have to wait until the tank is cycled/established. How are you cycling your tank?

I would also get a test kit that comes with Ammonia, Nitrite, and Nitrate. You want to have 0 ammonia and nitrite and <30 nitrate (more or less)

Once cycled you are good to get shrimp. Usually takes 2 weeks to a month + to cycle.


----------



## janickg (Dec 2, 2010)

I've added Amano shrimps 1 week after flooding an emersed tank. Everyone was happy. All readings zero. I don't see a problem. 3rd week now, shrimps are happy


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

The only difference with emersed setups is it already established bacteria in the substrate (from the month or so of being setup) so once flooded you should have close to a cycled tank (from what I read?).

As long as everything reads "zero" you can start to add live stock a little at a time, shrimp first then a week later get some fish and so on.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Add the shrimp today. The tank is stable from day one if you planted the tank out and are only adding shrimp.
24 hour wait is more then enough time.

I added shrimp to my girlfriend's ebi two days after without any hitches.
My Sakura and Crystal shrimp.

No issues. No deaths.

Don't overfeed, and watch out about the filter. Babies can get sucked in and they will die. Retrofit or toss the filter, it isn't really needed in the tank anyways unless you're going to plant out the tank heavily.

-Gordon


----------



## ashes2ashes (Apr 7, 2011)

I would agree with those saying to wait until the tank is cycled. IME most shrimp are not very good with unstable conditions such as swinging amonia and nitrites. They like stable soft water. If you can seed your cycle and get it going then you won't have to wait long to add shrimp.


----------

